# Recommend A Web Page Articulating The Gospel



## Michael (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm looking for a page to link to that contains a clear and faithful presentation of the Gospel. Something you would recommend to anyone in need of Christ.

Thanks.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 12, 2010)

Michael said:


> I'm looking for a page to link to that contains a clear and faithful presentation of the Gospel. Something you would recommend to anyone in need of Christ.
> 
> Thanks.


 
This look promising:

The Objective Gospel


----------



## raekwon (Sep 12, 2010)

Especially good for folks who might learn/understand better through an audio-video presentation rather than reading...
Mars Hill Church | The Gospel
(moderator note: there are visual depictions of Christ at the link).


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 12, 2010)

General note: Not picking on the above but using the occasion to make a general comment to all. If you are going to post a link to a site that has images of Christ, put a warning in your post. Moderators will delete or edit posts otherwise at their discretion.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 12, 2010)

Who do you think that I am?


----------



## Idelette (Sep 12, 2010)

Here is a great resource: Gospel presentations


----------



## christiana (Sep 12, 2010)

Monergism :: Gospel


----------



## Hunn (Sep 12, 2010)

two ways to live : : the choice we all face


----------



## Michael (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks folks


----------



## jason d (Sep 13, 2010)

The Gospel | Sovereign Joy Community Church


----------



## Der Pilger (Sep 24, 2010)

Michael said:


> I'm looking for a page to link to that contains a clear and faithful presentation of the Gospel. Something you would recommend to anyone in need of Christ.
> 
> Thanks.


 
Try this: Gospel Quiz - Introduction. It's a work in progress, but it's functional and presents the gospel.


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Sep 24, 2010)

I would suggest writing one.


----------



## Raj (Sep 26, 2010)

The Gospel of Jesus Christ


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Sep 26, 2010)

two ways to live : : the choice we all face


----------

